# wma check in hunt/game check system



## garveywallbanger (Dec 13, 2016)

So... do the deer that are harvested on a check in WMA hunt get reflected on the totals for that specific WMA on the DNR game check system?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 13, 2016)

From what I can see they are being reflected. It may take some time for the managers to get the information in though.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 20, 2016)

They aren't supposed to, sign-in hunts should be the only one's in Game Check.  However, it seems that several folks are reporting them to Game Check anyway.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 21, 2016)

C.Killmaster said:


> They aren't supposed to, sign-in hunts should be the only one's in Game Check.  However, it seems that several folks are reporting them to Game Check anyway.



Wouldn't they have to "tag" it for it to show up that way?


----------

